# Kaillera and Port Forwarding



## Another World (Apr 7, 2008)

I recently installed my first router and just found out that the Kaillera client built into most of the EMU's I use is not working. I have been testing on Gens32 Surreal and Nestopia 1.37. I am not trying to act as a server, I am simply trying to obtain a server list and play on other servers.

With Gens32 I receive a message "Error requesting server list!" in the built in Kaillera window.
With Nestopia 1.37 it reports that 0 servers are online. However, if I double clicked on a server cached before I installed my router I can connect to that server. But I do not have anyone to test a game with.

I have tried with the apps loaded/unloaded in the XP firewall
I have port forwarded 27888 on my router, however I'm not even sure that is required.

If anyone is behind a router and can assist me please post back. I would greatly appreciate it.

-Another World


----------

